# Active list?



## Steve Oakley (Jan 17, 2018)

hello, I’m hoping to get some clarification on this... I recently was in touch with the president of the IATSE local in my area about how to become a member and get work. Basically he said I’d be put on the active list with the rep. What does that mean exactly? Do I wait for a call, keep bugging them, what? 

Thanks! 
Steve


----------



## Van (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes. Typically, before you actually join, you get put on an "extras" list, unless you actually applied for an Apprenticeship/membership. Depending on your local steward, and you'll have to feel them out, you may to keep calling and checking in on a weekly basis, or you may want to wait a bit. Typically if you've been put on an Extras list you will be required to sign up as an Apprentice after a given number of hours, or calls. Once you are an apprentice it's simply a matter of doing good and moving up the lists.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 17, 2018)

Call once a week with your availability. Until they tell you to stop calling. The more they have your name in their head the more likely you will get on more calls. 

Being in NY it will be rough start. 

I was told here in AZ from a steward it takes a few years to get in the A list. 

Obviously if your talents/skills are good then you will progress faster. Make friends with the people that are at every call. Be assertive and be that guy. 

Don’t stick to just the local though. Whore yourself out to everywhere. 

Welcome to the freelancing world.


----------

